# Hello from Vancouver



## Eric LeClair (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey guys!

Eric here - All the way from beautiful Vancouver, BC.

This summer I got a chance to jet ski twice and now I want a jet ski and a boat  Hence the reason for me to join this forum.

Let's make it happen 

Cheers!

E


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Ha, lol, what kind of boat, Eric? This is a sailboat forum. 

I'm coming up to your city to go on a sailing charter (on a sailboat) next week. What's the weather like there?
Please tell me it's warm and sunny with moderate wind out of the southwest.


----------



## Eric LeClair (Jun 7, 2016)

midwesterner said:


> Ha, lol, what kind of boat, Eric? This is a sailboat forum.
> 
> I'm coming up to your city to go on a sailing charter (on a sailboat) next week. What's the weather like there?
> Please tell me it's warm and sunny with moderate wind out of the southwest.


Hey There!

You will absolutely LOVE IT. Both days that I was out it was gorgeous (English Bay / Bowen Island).

We'll get a lit bit of rain over the weekend but then back to beauty.

Where abouts are you sailing from anyways?

Cheers!

E


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

We will sail out of Granville Island docks. We are looking forward to it.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Eric LeClair said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Eric here - All the way from beautiful Vancouver, BC.
> 
> ...


If you want a jet ski you have no place here.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

SloopJonB said:


> If you want a jet ski you have no place here.


Now here is that sort of attitude on here that new comers mention as feeling unwelcoming.

He also said that he wants a boat. He likes the water and the sea.

I also have a motorcycle, does that disqualify me?

I'd also like to sail my boat somewhere and then ride a jet ski. Why are these activities incompatible?


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Because jet skis are obnoxious, owned or ridden exclusively by louts & barbarians and are generally a threat to civilization. 

And if your bike is a Harley with shotgun pipes then yes - it disqualifies you.

Just to be sure I'm clear - :wink


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

Yeah SloopJonB, and old farts like you emit lots of gasses that smell worse than a two stroke engine. 

Share the road dude. ;-)


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

What part of :wink don't you understand?


----------



## newt (Mar 15, 2008)

I think it was a troll that got it's intended response. Peace and love Jetski's. Where I go you cannot pass (without a bigger mother ship). May you enjoy the fluid environment as much as I do.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

What part of ;-) don't YOU understand?


----------



## yalla (Aug 11, 2013)

welcome Eric!
don't be fazed by the grumpy trolls, they do this to everyone.

you probably made his day, and making someone happy is a good thing.

one idea may be to get a boat first, then you may get a much better idea why jetskis can be a contentious issue. and it may make you a more conscientious jetskier.


----------

